# Leaving this site



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm sorry, but since it appears that I don't have the freedom to open up threads here about the things that interest me within music without it been hijacked by some members here and then been closed as a result.

Those who clicked 'like' on Mahlerian's comments have confirmed to me that there is a gang mentality here, who group together to do as they see please. This is nothing short of bulling. On almost every thread, the same thing continues, personal attacks, veiled words, and the funny part is that its done by no more the 10 teenagers, who are here almost constantly. Had they did something else from time to time, and were not so busy with this site, then they would have had an open mind for a different point of view, but their constant participation gives them the illusion that they can do whatever they want.

Well, it appears they could, for the mods are not doing what they're supposed to do, and that is banning all those who issue insults. I was punished with a Ban, cause I was speaking about politics and religion, but personal insults are a worse violation if you asked me, but nothing is taking place, Mahlerian has achieved his objective, he closed the thread, he issued insults and derailed it to his liking, with his band wagon close by cheering.

This site has 2 options, continue punishing the victim, and the one that was wronged, or seriously once and for all deal with the bullies who hijack and derail every thread.

Since I don't have hope that this problem will be dealt with seriously, I will leave.

Whatever Mahlerian did was totally unacceptable, and his 'friends' with their 'liking' his insults are just as guilty for cheering a violation of this site.

I personally think he should be banned for at least a month for what he did, and his 'liking' friends' issued warnings.

Thanks for those who were kind and nice to me, you guys are great.

Goodbye,


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

:O Dear me! This is persecution complex the likes of which I have never seen.

Seriously, no one was ganging up on you for the sake of ganging up on you. It's just the natural progression of things to receive an abundant amount of backlash for incendiary thread topics.

I sincerely hope you can understand that someday.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

This is ridiculous. What do you expect when you start a thread with a clear agenda? 

You seem to have taken offence over something that never happened.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Th Internet may not be the place for you.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

That (the thread) did not go as planned, I hope. I was the second poster, and it really was mild in the beginning. And then it's locked overnight.... 

NEXT....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Garlic said:


> This is ridiculous. What do you expect when you start a thread with a clear agenda?
> 
> You seem to have taken offence over something that never happened.


It's the reaction of an ego with exposed 'nerve endings'. There isn't much the mods can do to help; there has to be _some_ allowable give-and-take, to let the forum function.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Hilltroll72, your quote really just lightened my mood.  

Really, though, please don't take opinion-based classical-music-related potentially-though-unlikely-offensive comments too seriously, Musician!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

mstar said:


> Hilltroll72, your quote really just lightened my mood.  [...]


Yes, though Hilltroll is no friend of mine (that's as sure as mustard and I like it that way) he can be funny.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I would like everyone here to be my friend. If they are not already.


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

I think it's best to close this thread.


----------

